# keelbacks/ rough scaled snake?



## lgotje (Nov 6, 2010)

just wondering how u tell the difference between them and what ther price range is cheers


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 6, 2010)

easiest way to distinguish the 2 is by their loreal scales near the eye of the rough scaled snake.

i once thought i seen a pair of rough scaled snakes, however it turned out to be a pair of keelbacks ... nonetheless it's good to see snakes around ...


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 6, 2010)

WHOAAA!!!!! Wrong way round, and given the potential for a fatal mistake, do research before offering elapid ID's!!!

The keelback has a loreal scale, found between the preocular and the nasal scale.
The Rough Scaled Snake does NOT have a loreal scale.

Keelbacks have divided anal and sub-caudal scales.
Rough Scales have single anal and sub-caudal scales.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 6, 2010)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> WHOAAA!!!!! Wrong way round, and given the potential for a fatal mistake, do research before offering elapid ID's!!!
> 
> The keelback has a loreal scale, found between the preocular and the nasal scale.
> The Rough Scaled Snake does NOT have a loreal scale.
> ...


 
face palm bad !! whcasual
as snake_whisperer said above ....and also the fact a roughie is an elapid and a keelback is a colubrid ...so look up the difference between that while your looking up what a loreal scale is too...


----------



## thals (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's a really good link to a PDF file, should also help 8)

http://www.theworkshops.qm.qld.gov....entre/Fact Sheets/keelback_snake_20080709.pdf


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 6, 2010)

keelback 
- loreal scale present
- mid scale count 15
- anal & subcaudal scales divided

rough scaled
- loreal scale absent
- mid scale count 23
- anal & subcaudal scales single

However if you are used to snakes then rough-scales look like an elapid while keelbacks don't


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 6, 2010)

.....................


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 6, 2010)

please get the ID correct before you even think it could be...cause one will leave a little mark if bitten by it and one will leave you in hospital needing emergency care if tagged ...they can look so much alike especially if you dont actually see the head properly and ya dont wanna make that mistake ever ..

rough scaled elapid NO LOREAL SCALE front fanged venomous snake











keelback (unfortunantly died of a cat attack) but you can see the loreal scale between the eyes and the nose ..that middle scale ,,elapids dont have these ..

full body shot ,as you can see you can get a tad confused by the similar pattern and colouration (which I may add should NEVER be totally used as an ID form as so many of the same species especialy the likes of eastern browns can be totally different in colour and even patterned)


----------



## Klaery (Nov 6, 2010)

Keel backs also look like they are smiling while rough scales do not  Though if you are that close it is probably a bit late anyway.


----------



## blakehose (Nov 6, 2010)

They actually look very disimilar when comparing them. An easy mistake to be made though...


----------



## JasonL (Nov 6, 2010)

Just pick it up, if you start to feel crook after it bites you a few times, then chances are it's a roughy.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 6, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> keelback
> - loreal scale present
> - mid scale count 15
> - anal & subcaudal scales divided
> ...


 
I don't think I'll be getting that close to see :lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 6, 2010)

Can I add, I dunno what it is but roughies just look evil, keelbacks not so much. :lol: noob comment


----------



## Klaery (Nov 6, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Can I add, I dunno what it is but roughies just look evil, keelbacks not so much. :lol: noob comment


 
It is that smile i'm telling you! hahaha


----------



## lgotje (Nov 7, 2010)

can some0ne pease put a pic of each up so i can tell the difference and wat each one goes for as im curious and like em both


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 7, 2010)

lgotje said:


> can some0ne pease put a pic of each up so i can tell the difference and wat each one goes for as im curious and like em both



Look above.thanx to Redbellybite...


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 7, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> keelback
> - loreal scale present
> - mid scale count 15
> - anal & subcaudal scales divided
> ...


I think I should qualify my statement - ADULT rough-scales look like an elapid! Youngsters just look cute


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 7, 2010)

Keelback right?


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 7, 2010)

Fuscy your pics are always GREAT .....now mine on the previous page look like JOIN THE DOTS in a pre school ....


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 7, 2010)

ha my bad ... that's what happens when you go on the comp after doing 16 hour shifts all week ... sorry people


----------



## cris (Nov 7, 2010)

I remember from a herp meeting when i was a kid, "if you pick it up and counting the midbody scales and get to 15 without finishing drop it" :lol:


----------



## Nezikah (Jun 29, 2012)

Are keelbacks allowed in qld on a normal license?


----------



## eipper (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes


----------

